# Alcohol and hyperthyroidism?



## Guest

Hi im a 23 year old male and have been resently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. my whole gland is swolen and I have two nodules on the right side that are way over productive. Anyways I enjoy going out on the weekends and drinking. Ive always thought iive had a decent tolerence for my size. I use to be able to drink all night and never get sick but for the past several months, about the time I was started on meds my tolerence for alcohol went way up but at the same time some nights id throw up only after a few drinks. On other nights id be fine but I never would get "drunk". Is this possibly thyroid related and is there anything I can do to prevent getting sick besides not drinking? Has anyone else had this problem? Please help.. Thanks


----------



## Andros

Farmboy said:


> Hi im a 23 year old male and have been resently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. my whole gland is swolen and I have two nodules on the right side that are way over productive. Anyways I enjoy going out on the weekends and drinking. Ive always thought iive had a decent tolerence for my size. I use to be able to drink all night and never get sick but for the past several months, about the time I was started on meds my tolerence for alcohol went way up but at the same time some nights id throw up only after a few drinks. On other nights id be fine but I never would get "drunk". Is this possibly thyroid related and is there anything I can do to prevent getting sick besides not drinking? Has anyone else had this problem? Please help.. Thanks


Yeah..................it has to do w/metabolism and the fact that your metabolism is whacked due to thyroid disease.

And if you are anti-thyroid meds, alcohol is absolutely contraindicated as the anti-thyroid meds in and of themselves are very very hard on the liver. Your doctor should be running liver enzymes about every 2 months. At least!

Many of us have become alcohol intolerant.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## rockabette

I am one of those that have become alcohol intolerant. A naturopath explained to me that my body is rejecting anything it shouldnt have because it is working in overdrive being hyper.

Funny thing is I dont even miss drinking alcohol anymore. The mere thought of it makes me feel sick. If I do have a drink Im ussually feeling pretty drunk after 2 standard drinks.


----------

